# "superhero" WO



## goandykid (Sep 3, 2006)

Apparently done by those trainers for Hollywood actors who hafta bulk up before movie roles.

I wanna give this a try, any changes I should make?

Thanks for critique:



Superhero Program
by Christian Thibaudeau


WEEKS 1-4

Monday (Shoulders conjugate/Traps heavy)

A. Seated dumbbell press
4 x 6-8 reps

B1. Upright rowing
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Seated incline lateral raise
3 x 10-12 reps

C. Arnold press
3 x 8-10 reps

D. Lateral raise
1 x 100 reps (take pauses if needed)

E. Barbell power shrugs
5 x 5 reps


Tuesday (Quads/Hams/Biceps/Triceps)

A1. Back squat
1 x 15, 1 x 12, 1 x 8, 1 x 20

A2. Romanian deadlift
1 x 12, 1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 15

B1. Barbell curl
3 x 6-8 reps

B2. Close-grip decline press
3 x 6-8 reps

C1. Preacher curl
3 x 10-12 reps

C2. Decline dumbbell triceps extension
3 x 10-12 reps

D1. Hammer curl
3 x 12-15 reps

D2. Cable triceps extension
3 x 12-15 reps


Thursday (Traps conjugate/Shoulders heavy)

A. Barbell shrugs
4 x 6-8 reps

B1. Haney shrugs (behind the back shrugs in the Smith machine)
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Upright rowing
3 x 10-12 reps

C. Standing calf machine shrugs
3 x 8-10 reps

D. Rear delt machine
1 x 100 reps

E. Military press
5 x 5


Saturday (Chest/Back)

A1. Incline bench press
3 x 6-8 reps

A2. Bent over barbell rowing
3 x 6-8 reps

B1. Flat dumbbell bench press
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Lat pulldown
3 x 10-12 reps

C1. Decline bench press
3 x 12-15 reps

C2. Seated rowing
3 x 12-15 reps

* NOTE: Abdominal work is performed after every workout. Alternate between these two:

ABS WORKOUT 1

A1. Kneeling cable crunch
3 x 12-15 reps

A2. Machine crunch (use a 505 tempo)
3 x 6-8 reps

A3. Swiss ball crunch
3 x max

ABS WORKOUT 2

A1. Eagle sit-up
3 x max

A2. Roman chair Russian twist
3 x 12-15 reps

A3. High pulley woodchop
3 x 12-15 reps per side


WEEKS 5-8

Monday (Upper chest conjugate/Biceps heavy)

A. Incline bench press
4 x 6-8 reps

B1. Low-incline dumbbell press (stop short of lockout)
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Incline cable flies
3 x 10-12 reps

C. Low-pulley crossover
3 x 8-10 reps

D. Bench press
1 x 100 reps (take pauses if needed)

E. Barbell curl
5 x 5 reps


Tuesday (Quads/Hams)

A1. Back squat
1 x 15, 1 x 12, 1 x 8, 1 x 20

A2. Romanian deadlift
1 x 12, 1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 15

B1. Leg press
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Gironda leg curl (leg curl with an elevated torso, as in a push-up position)
3 x 10-12 reps

C. Leg curl
1 x 100 reps


Thursday (Biceps conjugate/Upper chest heavy)

A. Barbell curl
4 x 6-8 reps

B1. Reverse preacher curl
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Hammer curl
3 x 10-12 reps

C. Machine curl 2/1 technique (lift with 2 arms, lower in 5 seconds with 1 arm)
3 x 5-6 reps per side

D. Preacher curl
1 x 100 reps

E. High incline dumbbell press
5 x 5


Saturday (Back/Triceps)

A1. Barbell rowing
3 x 6-8 reps

A2. Fat-man pull-ups
3 x max reps

B1. Weighted chins
3 x 6-8 reps

B2. Lat pulldown
3 x 10-12 reps

C1. Decline EZ-bar triceps extension
5 x 6-8 reps

C2. Rope triceps extension
5 x 12-15 reps

* NOTE: Abs work is still performed after every workout in an alternate fashion.


WEEKS 9-12

Monday (quadriceps/hamstrings)

A. Back squat
1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 1 x 10

B1. Leg press
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Leg extension
3 x 10-12 reps

C. Romanian deadlift
1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 1 x 10


Tuesday (Shoulders/Back)

A1. Upright rowing
1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 1 x 10

A2. Seated incline dumbbell lateral raise
4 x 12-15 reps

B. Cable lateral raise (one arm at a time)
3 x 15-20 reps per arm

C1. Barbell rowing
1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 1 x 10

C2. Lat pulldown
1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 6, 1 x 8, 1 x 10

E. Haney shrugs
3 x 12-15 reps


Thursday (Biceps/Triceps)

A1. Preacher curl
4 x 8-10 reps

A2. Alternate dumbbell curl
4 x 10-12 reps per arm

A3. Reverse barbell curl
4 x 12-15 reps

B1. Close-grip bench press
4 x 8-10 reps

B2. Lying barbell triceps extension
4 x 10-12 reps

B3. Rope triceps extension
4 x 12-15 reps


Saturday (Chest/Shoulders)

A1. Decline dumbbell press
3 x 8-10 reps

A2. Dips
3 x max reps

A3. Cable crossover
3 x 12-15 reps

B1. Seated dumbbell press
4 x 8-10 reps

B2. Standing lateral raise
4 x 10-12 reps

B3. Front dumbbell raise
4 x 12-15 reps

* NOTE: Abs should be worked after every workout (same as two other phases) plus additional resistance free abs work everyday.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

d-


----------



## goandykid (Sep 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> d-



suggestions?


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> suggestions?


Don't do it.

do a total body, upper/lower, or push/legs/pull


----------



## goandykid (Sep 3, 2006)

Whats wrong w/ this one? Shouldn't be very hard to tweak it to an upper/lower, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2006)

Personally I like Christian Thibaudeau's routines and ideas. I say give it a go and see what you think.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Personally I like Christian Thibaudeau's routines and ideas. I say give it a go and see what you think.



Is he well known or something? I jsut got linked to that WO today.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Personally I like Christian Thibaudeau's routines and ideas. I say give it a go and see what you think.



I completely missed that it was by Christian.  Hell yeah, go for it.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, the difference between you and an actor preparing for a movie role is that you aren't taking ergogenic drugs, and you don't have the entirety of your day to devote to training and recovering.  If I'm wrong about those assumptions, and you only care about creating the illusion of being way larger (Extra emphasis is placed on shoudler development at the expense of muscular balance) instead of packing on a well-balanced amount of muscle mass throughout the body, then go for it.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Well, the difference between you and an actor preparing for a movie role is that you aren't taking ergogenic drugs, and you don't have the entirety of your day to devote to training and recovering.  If I'm wrong about those assumptions, and you only care about creating the illusion of being way larger (Extra emphasis is placed on shoudler development at the expense of muscular balance) instead of packing on a well-balanced amount of muscle mass throughout the body, then go for it.



Once again I'm more than open to detailed suggestions, jsut looking for a new workout.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Once again I'm more than open to detailed suggestions, jsut looking for a new workout.



Go ahead and try it if you want.

Through the stickies and threads I've started where I mention my own programming you can see the type of stuff I would recommend.  I also think the other moderator's programs are all plausible; gopro's P-RR-S is one of the better low frequency bodybuilding protocols out there, Dale's conjugate program is definitely a good one, and the various programs that P-funk has posted are all good stuff.

This also has another article on HSS-100 training, or whatever he calls it.  You can put together your own program with your own exercises using his loading parameters if you really want to try it.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Well, the difference between you and an actor preparing for a movie role is that you aren't taking ergogenic drugs, and you don't have the entirety of your day to devote to training and recovering.  If I'm wrong about those assumptions, and you only care about creating the illusion of being way larger (Extra emphasis is placed on shoudler development at the expense of muscular balance) instead of packing on a well-balanced amount of muscle mass throughout the body, then go for it.



hey cp...since we are both trainers....do we fall into the "perfect scenario" category??  I can eat all the food, get as much rest as necessary...workout at work whenever I want..and I wouldn't call my job a "physically demanding" one...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> hey cp...since we are both trainers....do we fall into the "perfect scenario" category??  I can eat all the food, get as much rest as necessary...workout at work whenever I want..and I wouldn't call my job a "physically demanding" one...



I don't think so.  I dunno about you, but I find training to be somewhat physically demanding.  It's nothing like the straight manual labor jobs I've had in the past, but I'm doing submaximal deadlifts all day long to give people dumbbells for various exercises, stretching people out, demonstrating exercises, running around to get equipment/exercises setup quickly, etc.  There is also added stress to this job because of the fucked up sleeping patterns that accompany it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2006)

i agree.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 3, 2006)

oh, I'm coming from waiting tables full time.  Running around ALL the time.  Skipping lots of meals.  Messed up sleeping patterns...loads of stress.  

I get to eat all the time....take naps...I had to sweep and mop today....that was as physically demanding as it gets for me.  I pick up weights all throughout the day to show proper form and hand weights to clients constantly...but it's usually so light I don't even consider it "work."


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> hey cp...since we are both trainers....do we fall into the "perfect scenario" category??  I can eat all the food, get as much rest as necessary...workout at work whenever I want..and I wouldn't call my job a "physically demanding" one...


trainers are a dime a 100 million


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> oh, I'm coming from waiting tables full time.  Running around ALL the time.  Skipping lots of meals.  Messed up sleeping patterns...loads of stress.
> 
> I get to eat all the time....take naps...I had to sweep and mop today....that was as physically demanding as it gets for me.  I pick up weights all throughout the day to show proper form and hand weights to clients constantly...but it's usually so light I don't even consider it "work."



It's more work than is required by an actor preparing for a role several months ahead of time, that's for sure.


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I don't think so.  I dunno about you, but I find training to be somewhat physically demanding.  It's nothing like the straight manual labor jobs I've had in the past, but I'm doing submaximal deadlifts all day long to give people dumbbells for various exercises, stretching people out, demonstrating exercises, running around to get equipment/exercises setup quickly, etc.  There is also added stress to this job because of the fucked up sleeping patterns that accompany it.



How does it impact on your sleep mate? (I'm kinda thinking of becoming a PT in the UK but way undecided at the moment!) always interested to know whether the grass is actually greener!


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> trainers are a dime a 100 million



Just like any other profession homeskillet.  But I was referring to the fact that we have time to eat and rest almost as much as we like...and the impact that might have on our own training.



> How does it impact on your sleep mate? (I'm kinda thinking of becoming a PT in the UK but way undecided at the moment!) always interested to know whether the grass is actually greener!



I have clients some mornings @ 6 am...meaning I'm here @ 5:30 and am awake at 4:30.  Sometimes it's hard to get in bed at 8:30 to get the sleep u need heh..


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

JonnyStead said:


> How does it impact on your sleep mate? (I'm kinda thinking of becoming a PT in the UK but way undecided at the moment!) always interested to know whether the grass is actually greener!



Well, you can organize you schedule differently, but in order for me to get to school, work enough hours, and keep my schedule filled, I train really early in the morning and fairly late at night.  Most days of the week I will start training at 6:30AM (I have to get up at 4:30AM), finish training at 8:30-10AM, then I have to go back start anywhere from 3PM to 5:15PM and finish around 9:30PM usually; I get home from work around 10:30PM most nights.  So, the absolute most I could get is 6 hours of sleep, and that's if I goto sleep immediately after getting home.  4-5 hours is more like it, so I have to nap midday, which isn't ideal.


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow that sucks for both of you - I cant stand the idea of having less than 8 hours a night sleep - its why I refuse to have kids!  

Thanks for the insight guys - guess I will have to stick to making loads a money from working 9-5 in 'finance'


----------



## assassin (Sep 5, 2006)

do full body push / pull


day 1 squats / bench(flat, inc.) / military / dips /add any isolation

day 2 pull ups(or pull downs) / chinups / deadlifts / shrugs / rows / add any isolation

day 3 rest 

day 4 = day 1 or slightly change it 

day 5 = day 2 

day 6,7 rest

this gives you more frequency than push / pull / legs


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Well, you can organize you schedule differently, but in order for me to get to school, work enough hours, and keep my schedule filled, I train really early in the morning and fairly late at night.  Most days of the week I will start training at 6:30AM (I have to get up at 4:30AM), finish training at 8:30-10AM, then I have to go back start anywhere from 3PM to 5:15PM and finish around 9:30PM usually; I get home from work around 10:30PM most nights.  So, the absolute most I could get is 6 hours of sleep, and that's if I goto sleep immediately after getting home.  4-5 hours is more like it, so I have to nap midday, which isn't ideal.


Meh, even I get more sleep than that usually with my light insomnia. I can't take naps though. Just nasty, real' nasty.

OT: I'm sceptical about that superhero workout program, as Cowpimp said I heard it doesn't work muscle balance all over the body so I wouldn't take it as a permanent routine. It's really meant for getting in shape for a movie as quickly as possible, at the expanse of your body. And they're practically required to take steroids etc.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> trainers are a dime a 100 million


 

That's actually very long odds.....

There is a reason the saying is "Dime a Dozen"

Dime a dozen = 83%
Dime a 100,000,000 = .00001%


----------



## goandykid (Sep 11, 2006)

I have hernia surgery coming up so I havent started this routine yet, but I was looking back through it tonight and something came to my attention. For most days he has the exercises labeled as A, B, C etc. But for some he has A, B1, B2, C for example. Is he saying rotate the B exercises every w/o or is he saying those exercises are closely enough related to keep in the same letter or something. Also, what was that page with all the exercises and video's of them?

That needs a sticky.






If it already is one, I'm a jackass.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

All exercises beginning with the same letter are super sets.

www.exrx.net is probably what you are looking for.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> All exercises beginning with the same letter are super sets.
> 
> www.exrx.net is probably what you are looking for.



So I'd still be doing both, jsut w/ shorter interim breaks?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> So I'd still be doing both, jsut w/ shorter interim breaks?



Example:

A1 - Deadlift
A2 - Bench Press
Rest interval - 60 seconds

Deadlifts
Rest 60 seconds
Bench
Rest 60 seconds
Repeat for desired number of sets

Make sense?


----------



## goandykid (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea thanks alot


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

finally came back to this routine today, was going to start it next week but the more I loko at this the less I like it


This is the Chest routine for the first 4 weeks or the 12 week program:

Saturday (Chest/Back)
A1. Incline bench press
3 x 6-8 reps

A2. Bent over barbell rowing
3 x 6-8 reps

B1. Flat dumbbell bench press
3 x 10-12 reps

B2. Lat pulldown
3 x 10-12 reps

C1. Decline bench press
3 x 12-15 reps

C2. Seated rowing
3 x 12-15 reps



The reps for decline and flat seem really really high w/ most of the focus on incline and rows and stuff. Should I switch the rep count fbetween incline and flat,decline?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

In fact any suggestions I'd like to hear, here's the link to the routine:

http://www.t-nation.com/portal_includes/articles/2006/06-021B-training.html


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

alot of supersetting too. Should I jsut finisht eh exercise as a whole and then flip over to the would-be supersetted exercise and do that wholly? My gym is usually way too packed for supersetting I learned that the hard way last year.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2006)

Give it a try if you want.  It's not how I would design a program, but that doesn't mean it can't work.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 12, 2006)

I was kind of hoping you'd come back to this thread cowpimp.

You see my worries though? That chest routine looks pathetic.

If it were you, how would you edit that routine, while keeping it close to its current form? Flip incline and flat,decline reps like I said?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 12, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I was kind of hoping you'd come back to this thread cowpimp.
> 
> You see my worries though? That chest routine looks pathetic.
> 
> If it were you, how would you edit that routine, while keeping it close to its current form? Flip incline and flat,decline reps like I said?



I think the idea behind the program is to keep certain things at maintenance level while bringing up a few weak points, or something along those lines.  I don't recall the article, but does that sound right?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think the idea behind the program is to keep certain things at maintenance level while bringing up a few weak points, or something along those lines.  I don't recall the article, but does that sound right?



I don't believe so. I thought it was a routine to focus on aesthetics over strength, since shoulder width gives a better visual for size. I'm not so hot on that, but apparently this routine is a "good, solid routine for putting on muscle" and what some PT's use on actors who have to play superhero's in a movie (hence the name). Looks shoddy in some areas though, especially the chest and legs, thats why I brought this thread back to life.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I don't believe so. I thought it was a routine to focus on aesthetics over strength, since shoulder width gives a better visual for size. I'm not so hot on that, but apparently this routine is a "good, solid routine for putting on muscle" and what some PT's use on actors who have to play superhero's in a movie (hence the name). Looks shoddy in some areas though, especially the chest and legs, thats why I brought this thread back to life.



Okay, so it's not weak points that are the focus, but the muscles that will give the biggest illusion of overall size.  I personally wouldn't go with a program like that because you aren't on a time crunch like these actors are.  You have no need to shift emphasis to these other body parts unless they also happen to be weak points on your physique and you are bodybuilding.


----------



## arlowf (Nov 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Well, the difference between you and an actor preparing for a movie role is that you aren't taking ergogenic drugs, and you don't have the entirety of your day to devote to training and recovering.  If I'm wrong about those assumptions, *and you only care about creating the illusion of being way larger (Extra emphasis is placed on shoudler development at the expense of muscular balance) instead of packing on a well-balanced amount of muscle mass throughout the body, then go for it.*



What's wrong with that? I'm not an athlete, if I workout purely for health and aesthetics, I don't see the problem. I don't care if I'm going to win a show, I just want to look good. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that "imbalance" is perfectly fine.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 13, 2006)

arlowf said:


> What's wrong with that? I'm not an athlete, if I workout purely for health and aesthetics, I don't see the problem. I don't care if I'm going to win a show, I just want to look good. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that "imbalance" is perfectly fine.


It may lead to injuries and/or a bad posture later on.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2006)

arlowf said:


> What's wrong with that? I'm not an athlete, if I workout purely for health and aesthetics, I don't see the problem. I don't care if I'm going to win a show, I just want to look good. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that "imbalance" is perfectly fine.



I mean one cycle probably isn't going to do anything significant.  If you really want to create muscular imbalances at the potential expense of your shoulder health that's your prerogative, but I don't think one cycle through is going to cause any serious issues.  If you did that on a regular basis you could very well be increasing your chances of suffering from shoulder issues.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

Back to before though, the emphasis on incline ebnch is a little odd, anything wrong w/ flipping the incline reps with the flat and decline reps?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Back to before though, the emphasis on incline ebnch is a little odd, anything wrong w/ flipping the incline reps with the flat and decline reps?



The reason for the inclines is the continued emphasis on the delts.  If you don't want to emphasize your shoulders to the same extent then don't do it.


----------

